# Accuton c2-12-6 + Rainbow Platinum + Seas Crescendo review



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

3 very expensive, top of the line tweeters. Keep in mind, although some of my comments may sound rough, that's only in comparison to some ideal standard that probably doesn't exist. All 3 tweeters are relatively top notch when compared to many other drivers. 

Build quality:

All 3 were very robust and heavy drivers. The Seas Crescendo comes with a nicely textured finish, and aluminum chassis. I feel this was the best looking driver of the lot. My only complaint was with the Rainbow Platinum and the rear aluminum chassis. Although from the exterior it gives the impression that the tweeter is being acoustically loaded by the rear chamber, in essence it's not. The mounting depth of this tweeter could then be significantly reduced, as well as the cost I'm sure.










Sound:

Rainbow platinum - Great little tweeter. Although my comments may sound harsh, it's still considerably better than many other compact domes I've heard. In fact I'd say it's the best compact dome I've heard. Overall characteristic is clear, smooth, natural, and unoffending... yet not dull or lifeless at all. However, the tweet does sound a bit thin and brittle when compared to the other two. The tweeter also showed hard signs of strain when pushed, and I'd probably recommend a steep filter at ~2.5khz or so if used this way. Another issue for me was the top end had a slight hint of grain to it that I found unpleasant on some tracks, but for the majority of music I found it to be excellent... in fact I enjoyed the top end of this tweeter the best out of all 3 drivers. It was lively, smooth for the most part, and spacious without hardness or coloration.

Accuton - This tweeter was not to my liking. At first glance, there is the perception of better clarity than the soft domes, but after listening awhile I began to notice a dull haze and staleness to voices that was not present on the other two. The top end was also obviously colored, with a mildy agressive and oftentimes annoying crunchiness/hissiness to it. Pushing this tweeter hard, it did sound a bit strained but still considerably better than the Rainbows. Keep in mind, I'm being very picky. On well recorded percussion instruments, the impact, shimmer, and hardness of this tweeter made recordings sound more lively and dynamic. This is still a good driver and Imho is still significantly better than many other hard domes such as the old Vifa models, Seas standard line, etc.

Seas Crescendo - I love this one. Effortless dynamics... even when pushed hard this tweeter showed little if any signs of strain. Presentation was clear, open, and natural with no fatigue or offensive colorations. This tweeter also showed significantly more body and presence than the other two. Top end was silky, delicate, and smooth. However, top end dispersion was also lacking. Many recordings had a tendency to sound a bit shut in and lifeless. The sense of space, air, shimmer, and upper end detail was also missing. Overall though, still a great tweeter and definitely at the top of any list.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I was impressed w/the Crescendo when I first heard it in RJ's car.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

what?... only 1 pic


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks, Nguyen, for the reviews and I agree that some more pics would be great...  

Did you test the tweets on their own? Or, did you mate them to a particular midrange driver? And, if so, what mid?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice review!! Also, if you could post the retail price on them so we have an idea of we're looking at comparitively.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll try to post some more pics later. I listened to them on a baffle without any filtering with both test tones and music for several weeks. My amp has a/b speaker outputs so I was able to switch back and forth fairly quick to compare.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

great info as always npd. thanks...


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, that small tweeter must be made of real platinum to justify the price tag! Nice review.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice review! I havent found a nicer sounding soft compact dome yet, until then the Platinums are worth the price of admission for me...Their aireness and shimmer for being a soft compact dome is admirable. Again i'm sure it lacks high freq extension of the hard domes, but overall it does everything very well.

npdang...i noticed you left out a very important description thats important for most of us being for car use...the off axis response! What were your findings in this area?


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Is it possible to purchase the Rainbow Platinums without buying the Component Set?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

How much do they compaire to that of the LPG 26's, jw really?


----------



## zapjay (Jul 2, 2005)

thadman said:


> Is it possible to purchase the Rainbow Platinums without buying the Component Set?


Yes, it's possible. Not easy, but definately possible....


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

zapjay said:


> Yes, it's possible. Not easy, but definately possible....


"Anything is Possible"!!!!!

I always hear this from a lot of car audio buffs, installers, dealers. lol


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

np...

Sorry for bringing this thread back from the dead ...Im not sure of the age of the tweeter that you tested/reviewed, but it does appear to be quite outdated and not the current model as advertised having a vented backplate and connected to the acoustic chanber unlike your findings. Not doubting your research I just think you have an older version and comparing to current advertised specs. It does however exceed what the specs list as having an 8 hole, but rather 12. 

Can you post the rear of the one you currently have on hand? I snapped a few shots of one today for your viewing.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It's a solid back with no holes. Do you know if they changed the model #'s? Glad to see that they made some improvements to this driver. Still for the money, not quite as nice as the old Scan/Seas type loading much less their new millenium/crescendo/air-circ designs Imho.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

No sir, model number has always been CAL28


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

hi dom and welcome to diymobileaudio...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello to you too. Thank you.


----------



## foley316 (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow....if only the other post could be this civil. lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

npdang said:


> Accuton - This tweeter was not to my liking. At first glance, there is the perception of better clarity than the soft domes, but after listening awhile I began to notice a dull haze and staleness to voices that was not present on the other two. The top end was also obviously colored, with a mildy agressive and oftentimes annoying crunchiness/hissiness to it. Pushing this tweeter hard, it did sound a bit strained but still considerably better than the Rainbows. Keep in mind, I'm being very picky. On well recorded percussion instruments, the impact, shimmer, and hardness of this tweeter made recordings sound more lively and dynamic. This is still a good driver and Imho is still significantly better than many other hard domes such as the old Vifa models, Seas standard line, etc.


I can understand you review. The resolution of this tweeter is extreme. You have to be very picky with tuning the crossover. 

But then, when properly integrated with the mid or midwoofer, you will be rewarded with an *unbelievable natural and transparant sound*.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

npdang said:


> Seas Crescendo - I love this one. Effortless dynamics... even when pushed hard this tweeter showed little if any signs of strain. Presentation was clear, open, and natural with no fatigue or offensive colorations. This tweeter also showed significantly more body and presence than the other two. Top end was silky, delicate, and smooth. However, top end dispersion was also lacking. Many recordings had a tendency to sound a bit shut in and lifeless. The sense of space, air, shimmer, and upper end detail was also missing. Overall though, still a great tweeter and definitely at the top of any list.


Did you listen to this drivers mounted inside a car or in a box on top of a table?


----------

